# Review of Laco Leipzig



## AramH (Sep 17, 2014)

I have been visiting this forum for quite a while, but this will be my first post/review. Thanks for reading, and I hope it is informative for potential buyers.
There are few watches that have as rich and fascinating a history as the B-Uhren watches issued by the Luftwaffe to bomber navigators. Of the five original manufacturers (A. Lange & Söhne, Wempe, Lacher & Company/Durowe (Laco), Walter Storz (Stowa) and IWC), today Laco produces the closest reproduction to the original. For those of us who love history (and watches ofcourse), the Laco Leipzig is a watch that will communicate those attributes of the wearer.

Initial Impressions:
As Watchuseek was abound with reviews of Stowa's fliegers and not as many of Laco's version, I was not certain as to what to expect in terms of fit, finish, and overall quality. (Although this is one great review to note on Laco's Paderborn model. https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/my-...-review-b-type-eta-automatic-42mm-624102.html). As I opened the beautiful zippered case the watch comes in, my first instinct was to go grab my leather bomber jacket and wear the watch over it as the Luftwaffe pilots had done-mind you this was in the 100 degree California heat! The quality of the watch is top notch. The beadblasted finish on the case is perfectly executed and extremely even. The lume applied on the dial and hands is flawlessly done and glows brighter than any other watch I've seen. Most striking are the heated blue hands. Turn the watch in the right light, and the hands change color from black to a rich blue. Laco's attention to detail in creating a faithful reproduction of the original is commendable. The thin lugs jutting out of the case are unique and well executed. The FL23883 designation is engraved beautifully on the side of the watch and resembles the engraving of the original watches exactly. The detail carries over to the case back as well; the name of the manufacturer (Laco), the movement, and additional info appear on the caseback very similar to how this information appeared on the original. One small drawback to mention is that although the watch is advertised as having an antireflective coating on the domed sapphire crystal, the effect of the coating seems to be nonexistent. For me this was not a problem, since I doubt the original watch featured antireflective coating and the lack of it doesn't bother me. However, you can see from the pictures that the crystal reflects the light quite a bit.

Size:
As is well known, the case of the original watch measured 55mm in diameter. The Leipzig is reduced to a wearable 42mm diameter, although Laco offers several models in 45mm as well. Unfortunately, I have thin wrists (6 inches) and was worried that the 42mm case (virtually all dial due to the thin case) would wear too big. However, due to the short lugs, I am pleased to say that it is manageable to wear and does not look out of proportion. The type B dial helps in this regard since it fills up some of the open space of the A type dial, and prevents the watch from wearing too big.

Movement and Accuracy: 
Inside the case beats a robust ETA 2804-2 handwound movement. Even though the watch has no date display, Laco has not removed the date wheel, and one can hear the date change when turning the hour hand past twelve o'clock. The choice of a 2804-2 rather than a 2801 without a date wheel was probably a sourcing issue as I have read that ETA movements are harder for non-Swatch group owned companies to acquire. 
On to the accuracy. This aspect of the watch is just phenomenal! After exactly two weeks on the wrist, the watch has gained 11 seconds! That is less than a second a day, truly a remarkable feat. The observation watches used in WWII were well known for their accuracy, and it seems that Laco has maintained this standard and devotes the time and effort to skillfully regulate the movements.

Strap: This is the only part of the watch that was somewhat disappointing. Although thick, soft, and stamped genuine leather in german, the strap did not have the feel and texture of leather. I punched an extra hole in the strap and it seemed like the strap was not leather all the way through. Anyway this part is an easy fix, and selecting a nice aftermarket strap will do the trick. Mine is on a Hadley Roma strap.

I bought my watch from Island Watch and the customer service by Marc (the owner) was great. Highly recommend them. And one more note on straps--Island watch also sells the original WWII style leather strap separately. This may be a good replacement too.

Final thoughts: 
I am very pleased with the watch and glad I bought it. It is unique, well built, accurate, and recalls a fascinating moment of history!

Sorry about the quality of pictures. I took them with my cell phone under not the best lighting. The blue of the hands is richer than these photos show.
Thanks for reading.


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

Excellent review, I think you captured the pros and cons very well. I have a Dortmund and Westerland and made the same observation about the AR coating - it doesn't really appear that there is any. And the strap that came with my watches sounds the same as yours - it's not really up to the high standard set by the rest of the watch. But there is so much to love about these watches that those two things are really very minor. Enjoy your new Laco.


----------



## Hartig (Sep 25, 2009)

AramH said:


> Even though the watch has no date display, Laco has not removed the date wheel, and one can hear the date change when turning the hour hand past twelve o'clock. The choice of a 2801-2 rather than a 2801 without a date wheel was probably a sourcing issue as I have read that ETA movements are harder for non-Swatch group owned companies to acquire.


Only thing I don't like about the watch (besides the strap). Not so much that the date wheel clicks, but that the crown has a useless middle position... The action of pulling/pushing when you try to synchronize the second hand with another watch becomes a bit annoying.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Nice review. I know this is a year ago but I found some information on the Mannheim too. Leipzig and Mannheim are not nearly the same watch?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Movement is different, 2804 vs 2801 iirc, Leipzig got the new case with a different finish, FL engraving.


----------



## Mainspring13 (Jul 2, 2013)

what is the lug to lug length on this model?

also, I take it the anti reflective coating is on the inside?

thanks.


----------



## Mainspring13 (Jul 2, 2013)

Mainspring13 said:


> what is the lug to lug length on this model?
> 
> also, I take it the anti reflective coating is on the inside?
> 
> thanks.


hello? anybody?


----------



## inter71 (Sep 7, 2011)

Great review and great watch. The Leipzig is on my list planning on getting it by the end of the year.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Mainspring13 said:


> hello? anybody?


Around 50 mm.


----------



## Mainspring13 (Jul 2, 2013)

Uwe W. said:


> Around 50 mm.


Thank you very much. I was afraid of that... max I can pull off usually is 48-49mm with straight lugs... gotta think about this now.

Anyway, thanks again.


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks for the review. Beautiful watch!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thrichar (May 18, 2014)

Good review - becoming more and more tempted by Laco since I sold my Wilson Watch Works pilot.


----------

